

My Life as a Medical Guinea Pig - benbreen
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/01/18/mental-illness-mr-big-and-me-my-life-as-a-medical-guinea-pig.html

======
Thriptic
I do some work in a clinical research center at a university. The amateur and
unprofessional behavior displayed here angers me, and is certainly not
universal across research centers. We have dedicated staff (both NPs and
physicians) at our center who take our subjects' mental and physical well
being very seriously. We would absolutely not tolerate investigators or staff
making disparaging comments for example, or permit situations in which
subjects were put in distress.

------
mabbo
For $10, I once did some kind of research study by the psychology department.
I went to a lab, sat at a computer, and answered a quiz.

To this day, I'm certain there was some sort of test being done to prime me to
answer questions a certain way, or something along those lines, but no one
ever told me just what I was being the lab rat for.

